# Cheapo crossbow?



## deerhunter79 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm new to bowhunting. I was wondering if there is a crossbow I can get from 100 to 200 bucks. Are they accurate? How long is top range to shoot? And is it just effective as a rifle??? Thanks


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd check the classifieds. You won't buy a decent crossbow for $200 new.

All crossbows are more accurate than the shooter. I wouldn't shoot over about 40 yards (most xbows are loud) and archery equipment is just as effective as a rifle as long as you've put in the practice time to be accurate, take ethical shots and shoot a sharp broadhead.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Sep 10, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> I'd check the classifieds. You won't buy a decent crossbow for $200 new.
> 
> All crossbows are more accurate than the shooter. I wouldn't shoot over about 40 yards (most xbows are loud) and archery equipment is just as effective as a rifle as long as you've put in the practice time to be accurate, take ethical shots and shoot a sharp broadhead.



Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## Addicted (Sep 11, 2013)

Your just too late. I just sold a nice shooting older Horton for $50.


----------



## BRANDYN (Sep 11, 2013)

Im new to crossbow hunting as well but not new to hunting so when I say dont buy a bow for $100-200.00 and expect to go out and kill a monster Buck with it and im not being a smart alec.  Look at it this way, would you take a .22 lr to deer hunt or would you take your .308?  A decent crossbows gonna cost you $400.00 + retail, hopefully you'll find one in the range you seek but remember.  You get what you pay for.
You'll find most here will guide you to Parker or Excalibur and theyre good crossbows.  Ive got the Barnett Quad 400 and the Ghost 410 but most here will tell you to stay away from Barnett but I like them.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just bought a Barnett penetrator on Craigslist it was brand new in the box and never assembled for 325.00. It shoots great its fast and not loud at all to me. If you look hard enough you can find a good deal. Barnett has in the past had some issues but look at it like this.....you sell 200,000 crossbows and one or two have failures it makes it look like your entire line of equipment is bad. Just like the Remington 700 rifles with the faulty safety that has been a problem for years and I have owned 4-5 and never had a problem. What I'm saying is just because Barnett had a few problems with a few of there products doesn't mean they have crappy products. So shop around you can find used crossbows at a decent price if you put in the time on the World Wide Web. Good luck to you.


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 11, 2013)

You can pick up a Barnet Panzer for under $200. And Dicks sells the Inferno for under $200 ready to hunt. Probably wouldn't want to shoot past 25yds with either, but either 'should' work.


----------



## chrisbpuckett (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, since you're new to crossbow, no matter what your budget is, you should consider the following specs.

Generally, crossbow has 9 specs you should take into consideration:
1.Type
There are two main types of crossbows: the recurve crossbow and the compound crossbow.

2.Speed
The speed, or velocity, measurement of a crossbow refers to the rate at which an arrow is fired from the bow in feet per second (fps). Speed is the byproduct of a few factors including the crossbow’s draw weight, power stroke, and the weight of the arrow.

3.Draw weight
Draw weight is the highest amount of weight in pounds (lbs.) pulled when the crossbow is drawn. Draw weight corresponds directly with draw length, or how far back you will need to draw the string to fire the arrow.

4.Kinetic Energy
Kinetic energy measures the amount of energy, or force, the arrow carries in the air upon being fired in foot pounds (ft.-lbs.). An arrow carrying high kinetic energy will strike an animal with more force and with deeper penetration, so it is especially important for hunters to consider this specification when purchasing a bow.

5. Power Stroke
Power stroke is also referred to as draw length and measures the distance of the string from rest position to fully drawn posture. Like mentioned above, power stoke corresponds with draw weight and a crossbow with a longer power stroke typically requires a higher draw weight to bring the string to firing position.

6. Mass weight
The overall mass weight measured in pounds gauges the heaviness of the crossbow. Just like a rifle or regular bow, a heavier crossbow will be more difficult to carry long distances and harder to keep aimed on target when an arrow is drawn.

7. Length
A crossbow’s length is the distance (in inches) from the end of the stock to the furthest end of the crossbow, which could be the stirrup or the dissipater pads on the limbs; this is not an industry standard. A longer crossbow also normally makes for a heavier crossbow. For this reason, taller and more robust shooters may be comfortable with a longer crossbow, while shorter, younger, and female users may prefer shorter models.

8. Width
The width (in inches) measures the distance from end to end of the crossbow’s limbs when at rest. Just like with length, consider the width of different crossbows in proportion to your body. A wider crossbow may offset the balance of a shorter shooter, while a more compact model could constrain and be less comfortable for a more robust shooter. 

9. Trigger Pull
Trigger pull refers to the amount of weight needed to pull the trigger in order to fire the crossbow. This is not an issue most shooters with dexterous fingers, but the average crossbow will have a trigger pull somewhere between 3 and 4 lbs.(3.5 lbs is the best), which is considered a safe and effective level.

Hope this could be helpful.
What? Still confused? Duh, feel free to visit my crossbow blog =)


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a cheap barnett that shoots great. I think i paid 120 bucks with bolts, redot sight and quiver.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought a cheap crossbow this year new for $140. It's an SA Sports Fever recurve 175lb. No way its actually 175lb. Came with a decent scope, rope cocker, and a bolts (they're crap). Is it slow? Yep. Was it cheap? Yep. Will it knock down a deer within 25 yds? You betcha! My bolts are touching at 25 yds with both my field points and broadheads (NAP Thunderheads). This will be my first year hunting with it but I needed a reason get out in the woods during archery season. There was no way I could justify spending $400+ on a bow or crossbow with the warden at home. I figured if I get a deer this year with it I may reward myself with something nicer. 

Just so you know...the SA Sports Fever, Arrow Precision Inferno (that Gerrick mentioned), and the 175lb Jaguar are all the same xbow made by Poe Lang Archery (Chinese company) just marketed with minor differences by other companies.


----------



## ixibiggreg (Sep 12, 2013)

KINCHAFooneeryan said:
			
		

> I bought a cheap crossbow this year new for $140. It's an SA Sports Fever recurve 175lb. No way its actually 175lb. Came with a decent scope, rope cocker, and a bolts (they're crap). Is it slow? Yep. Was it cheap? Yep. Will it knock down a deer within 25 yds? You betcha! My bolts are touching at 25 yds with both my field points and broadheads (NAP Thunderheads). This will be my first year hunting with it but I needed a reason get out in the woods during archery season. There was no way I could justify spending $400+ on a bow or crossbow with the warden at home. I figured if I get a deer this year with it I may reward myself with something nicer.
> 
> Just so you know...the SA Sports Fever, Arrow Precision Inferno (that Gerrick mentioned), and the 175lb Jaguar are all the same xbow made by Poe Lang Archery (Chinese company) just marketed with minor differences by other companies.



I also picked one up on eBay. Seems alright. Shot decent right out of the box. Do you think it'll be effective past 25 yards at all?? 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Sep 12, 2013)

> I also picked one up on eBay. Seems alright. Shot decent right out of the box. Do you think it'll be effective past 25 yards at all??



I am in no way an expert but I probably won't take a shot on a deer past 25 yards. Not saying it won't kill a deer but I really don't want to risk wounding an animal. Plus you got admit it's not the quietest xbow out there. Loud and slow seems like a bad combination. If you read some other message boards you'll hear people talk about how effective they would be at 50 yards because they can hit their target from that far  
I hope you trashed those 16" aluminum bolts that came with it and got some 18 or 20" carbon bolts.


----------



## ixibiggreg (Sep 12, 2013)

KINCHAFooneeryan said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I also picked one up on eBay. Seems alright. Shot decent right out of the box. Do you think it'll be effective past 25 yards at all??
> 
> ...



I dont expect it to perform like a high dollar bow, but like you I couldn't justify getting a pricey one. It'll do the job for me I believe. I did junk the bolts that came with it, not a big fan of any aluminum arrow to begin with! It is noisey!! Any way this bow can be quieted down you think?? 


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------

